# Please ID Crypt Plant



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello,

I bought this plant a few weeks ago from an lfs in Brooklyn. The guy didn't know what kind of plant it was. Other people have said it's a Crypt.

Can someone try to Id it? It's a small plant. It had green leaves when I bought it, but now the new leaves that are sprouting are different colors.

Thanks for your help.

Lissette

PS: Sorry for the lousy picture


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a crypt, all right! I think it is C. walkeri, usually sold as C. lutea (an older name). It has relatively narrow leaves. If it is the one I think, it should get quite large with leaves up to 10 inches long. It is quite easy to grow. Nice pictures!


----------



## Lissette (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks HeyPK, I appreciate the input. This plant is new to me so I'm curious as to what species it is.

I've not seen this plant in any lfs I've been to (and believe me, I've been to many stores), so I feel lucky to have found it. I paid $2.00 dollars for it, which I thought was pretty cheap.

Lissette


----------

